# Spinone Italiano



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

We may be looking into getting another dog in the next couple of years. I got my Golden which has always been my dream dog. DH wants a Lab. I was also looking at Spinone Italiano's. Love the look of them and from what I read about them, but I have to say, I don't think I've ever met one in person.
Does anyone out there know any? Any insight on this breed?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I haven't spent any time with them, but the owner of our local pet specialty store has one,and she is just adorable  Seems to be sweet and friendly and must be dog friendly, since dogs are in and out of the store all day.

Hopefuly someone who knows them well will chime in.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There were two in my obedience class, they did not seem interested in learning and had no focus on their owners. I hope that is not indicative of the breed.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

We had one in family dog basics, and he was a complete sweetheart. Loved people, wanted to play with the other dogs, had great focus on his handler. His handler was inexperienced, but learned really quickly and was very dedicated, so he deserves a lot of his credit for his dog's quick progress, but I left with a very positive impression of the breed.

That's just one dog, though, so it doesn't say much about the breed in general.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I have seen some in the International shows and they seem to be a really friendly breed and a bit of a clown. They had professional handlers, but dogs were very tolerant of being in a crate and got along with the dogs set up next to their area. Left with a good feeling about the breed.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

If you can handle a very big dog, look into Newfoundlands. I have had a Golden from birth. I adopted a Lab at two and had him the rest of his life. Now I have a Newfoundland. The Newfoundland is by far the gentlest and by far the most affectionate of all the dogs I have had. I do not know if you have or plan to have children, but Newfies are incredibly reliable with children, too. They are better than the other breeds. But you must be able to tolerate drool and mess.

I have only read about Spinone Italiano, but they do not seem to be very different form Goldens or Labs. Did you have a special reason for wanting one over a Golden or a Lab?

NewfieMom


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

There's a spinone that visits our local dog park with it's owner and their German wire hair. They're about the same size and from a distance seem pretty similar, quite large and active but friendly. My impression is that they need a lot of exercise and are larger than a Golden. We also see a pair at an off leash conservation area that we visit. That pair seemed more interested in each other than other dogs or people. What I remember most about them is that they took off together and were recovered a considerable distance away.


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

NewfieMom said:


> If you can handle a very big dog, look into Newfoundlands. I have had a Golden from birth. I adopted a Lab at two and had him the rest of his life. Now I have a Newfoundland. The Newfoundland is by far the gentlest and by far the most affectionate of all the dogs I have had. I do not know if you have or plan to have children, but Newfies are incredibly reliable with children, too. They are better than the other breeds. But you must be able to tolerate drool and mess.
> 
> I have only read about Spinone Italiano, but they do not seem to be very different form Goldens or Labs. Did you have a special reason for wanting one over a Golden or a Lab?
> 
> NewfieMom


 We do have a golden now, and my husband really wants a lab to be our next dog. We have 4yo and 6yo children. Our Golden is the ideal family pet. We couldn't ask for a better dog. I was just looking around at different breeds and the Spinone always appealed to me. Getting a new dog is still pretty far down the road though. Sadie just loves other dogs, and I know she would LOVE a friend. She's never met a dog (or person for that matter) that she didn't love.
I do love Newfie's. They are such majestic gentle souls. Don't know about the whole drool factor though. Not that I keep a fastidious house, but still.... I also live in NC and we have two Newfie's in our neighborhood. I just feel bad for them in the heat of the summer. They just look so hot and miserable. As it is, our Golden mostly sits on our air conditioning vents in the summer.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We've worked with three of them, and I really like the happy, friendly attitude.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Max and Billy have a friend at doggy day care. His name is Lorenzo.

Very sweet personality, very friendly, not bouncy but very happy. One thing though....if you're fastidious about beards, be aware that Lorenzo's beard and moustache are ALWAYS wet. 

I like him very much, and Max and Billy think he's fantastic.


----------

